
How the Ethos of Individualism Sucked the Soul Out of America - dialoguediscou
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/every-man-for-himself-how-the-ethos-of-individualism-sucked-the-soul-out-of-america-e9dfaa2b411a
======
whenchamenia
I would argue the loss of rugged individualism is the loss of 'soul' in
america. The expectation that 'somebody should do something' rather than, 'I
should do this that needs doing' seems to be the crux of the change in
attitude.

